# Kevin's Toy Store



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

Couple of pic of Kevin's Toy Store by Smalltown USA that I just repainted. Started this building back in December but never did like the way the colors turned out, so I stripped it down to the bare plastic and started all over.

The walls (inside and out) were primed using Floquil primer. The walls were airbrushed using Heritage Brick by Americana, while the windows were done by hand using Victorian Blue also by Americana. After the paint had cured (24 hrs more or less) I applied a coat of Matte Finish by Krylon.

I believe one of the reasons that the colors didn't come out to my liking is that I used alcohol the 1st time as the thinning agent thus allowing the paint to the walls almost dry. This time I used water as the thinning agent (70/30) and the results were more to my liking.

Still undeceided if I will strip the front windows and redo them or leave them as is.

One quick question....are the steps for loading pictures in the Gallery correct? If I follow the instruction when I get to step 3 "Now to locate the new images, click on the "My Stuff" drop-down menu.....and then select "My Images".... When I click on My Stuff there is no drop-down menu that say's "My Stuff". So what am I doing wrong?

Tom
Overthehill


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice work. Looking forward to your progress on the building, and, it seems that you and I have the same issue......time to build.


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Looking good keep it up


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Not sure about your Gallery quesiton. I just checked my own My Stuff menu (under Gallery), and there, I do see a drop down menu with My Images under it.

Do you need to load the images into Gallery, or would it be easier to simply upload them directly into a post (using the Go Advanced tool, paper clip icon, etc.)?

TJ


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

Carl said:


> Nice work. Looking forward to your progress on the building, and, it seems that you and I have the same issue......time to build.


I try to do a little each night. I have any 1 1/2 hour drive to and from work each day so some days I'm just plain tired. I enjoy the job but some days I hate the drive. I'm thankfull that I have a job, lost my 1st one after 31 years.


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

Well it's finished . I know someone is thinking it really took him that long to build this. Ok so I am slow :laugh::laugh:.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

Couple of more pict's


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

:appl::appl: Nice work!
You have a steady hand with that brush. I've built several like that so I know what it takes!!:laugh:
Good job.
Bob


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Excellent job!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

Very nice Tom.


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

looks great!!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I can assure you the paint would be more sloppy if I did it, looks very nice!


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I can assure you the paint would be more sloppy if I did it, looks very nice!


If I can paint these windows by hand so can you. All you need is a good paint brush, a good set of eyes :retardI used a magnified glass to paint the windows. Can't see worth a dime anymore) and a little practice.

Tom
Overthehill


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you for all your comments.

Kevin’s Toy Store is an inexpensive kit which I would recommend as a beginners structure project or for any one who is in need of structure to fill in that one small space on your layout. Like DPM structures Smalltown strutures usually have four walls, sheet of plastic for the roof and small details such as a balcony or a chimney (I knew I forgot something ). The back wall was beveled so I used 400 grid sandpaper to square it up. This structure didn’t contain any clear window glazing so I used a piece of 3M Transparency Film sheet that my wife had. The kit went together with out any major problems.

Would I buy another one: Yes.

Now for my next project...what should I do 

Tom
overthe hill


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

I think I read somewhere on this forum that there did not seem to be many O gauge persons using MTF.I am a 3r O hobbiest and the only complaint I have in my short time using this forum is knowing to what scale a reference is being made.For some items it is not important but when it concerns locos,rolling stock,buildings etc. it may help to mention the scale.Sometimes it is obvious,sometimes not needed.
I realize that being new here that it might be that I am just not aware of the layout.


----------

